

Co-founders wife getting in the way - danaseverson
https://startupsanonymous.com/story/co-founders-wife-getting-way/

======
desipenguin
I too have similar situation, not same - similar.

I don't "own" the start up, me and the "other" person are senior employees
(tech & non-tech) Other person's wife also works for the start up -
unfortunately she is not qualified (IMO) and probably is working to "keep
herself busy", so the type of commitment needed isn't there (She doesn't
slack, but start up can't afford the employee doing only what is told - for
long)

Since I am the "tech" person, she "kinda" works to me (no formal reporting)
She wasn't "interviewed" \- directly hired, without asking me. Giving her
feedback becomes a problems since the "other" person is unable to separate his
role as start up employee and husband (I'm not saying it is easy) This has
caused me a lot of irritation/frustration.

"Firing" her isn't an option for various reasons (Some you may be able to
guess based on the above)

I'll be also interested in suggestions given here ...

